# need a Litter theme



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay all you creative peeps. Looking for a litter theme for puppies to be born in the next couple of days. Have bounced a ton of themes in my head so now it's :bowl:


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

I think a Baseball theme would be very cool.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Spring

Spring Fling

Spring Break

Easter Parade


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I was also thinging baseball too!

I think someting to do with spring would be cool too!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ice cream flavors

Kennel's Cherries Jubilee 
Kennel's Cherry Garcia "Jerry"


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

I like the ice cream theme, but who would want to be Chunky Monkey?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

SmileyRiley said:


> I like the ice cream theme, but who would want to be Chunky Monkey?


Lincoln was known as Chunky Monkey by his breeders!!!

I was also thinking baseball......but spring is also a good idea.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Eggs?

The good egg, scrambled egg, eggzactly what do you mean, showing some egg...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Who are the parents of the litter????


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

The parents are Raggs x Verbena(Beanie). Still tossing around themes. Thanks for the suggestions. Beanie is getting close to delivery. It's like pulling teeth to get her to eat, can't blame her though we did an xray and we have 10 maybe 11. This morning she has been real slow. Temp hasn't dropped yet but by the way she is acting I expect it to soon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You could also do a hockey theme with the playoffs happening right now!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

How about a Jelly Bean theme (like jelly belly flavors) since its close to Easter and one of the parents is called "Beans"?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All ideas are so cute*

All of these ideas are so cute!!!

We call our Male Samoyed, Tonka, Chunky Monkey!!
Tonka is not at all overweight-it's just THAT COAT!!


----------



## freedevil (Apr 13, 2011)

I second ice-cream flavors


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

So Beanie's temp dropped earlier today just after I had posted. Now we wait. My roomate mentioned it's a full moon tonight and thought about a moon something litter......but if she doesn't deliver until after midnight will it still count?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I like baseball too: Grand slam, homer, slugger, etc.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

With the Royal Wedding this weekend you could play off of that - the Royalty Litter.

Or the spice litter - there are lots of fun spices out there to play with for names.


----------



## oakley's mum (Apr 13, 2011)

How about something to do with easter egg hunt?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" My roomate mentioned it's a full moon tonight and thought about a moon something litter......but if she doesn't deliver until after midnight will it still count?"

The moon was full at 2:44 am today. But the moon looks full close to 2 days before and 2 days after so why not.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the moon theme:

Man in the Moon
Howlin' at the Moon


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ben and Jerry ice cream flavors .... yum!
Hop theme
rain theme
harry potter theme ( I've been seeing commercials lately)
gods and godesses theme
flower theme
fairy tale theme


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Candy to play off the jelly bean idea, or flowers?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow you guys are great! Beanie is getting more uncomfortable I don't think it will be too much longer. Except it will be an all night er. I am typing with one eye and the other on her. And to keep from getting to nervous....thinking of themes..lol.


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope Beanie is doing well! I really like the Jelly Bean, and Moon theme. Spring related theme seems fitting for the time of year, and is pretty open-ended too. 

Looking forward to baby pictures!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Packleader said:


> The parents are Raggs x Verbena(Beanie). Still tossing around themes. Thanks for the suggestions. Beanie is getting close to delivery. It's like pulling teeth to get her to eat, can't blame her though we did an xray and we have 10 maybe 11. This morning she has been real slow. Temp hasn't dropped yet but by the way she is acting I expect it to soon.


Since the father is Raggs what about a clean up theme: **** and span, swiffer, shout, scrubbing bubbles, bounce, gain there are a bunch you could come up with.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Any puppies yet?


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

I really like all of the themes mentioned, but the baseball, royal wedding, or ice cream flavors seem really timely. 
Spring flowers would also be nice.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

No pups of as yet, was up all night, thought forsure she was ready. Have a vet appt. today at 2pm. This is day 63. She seems to be digging now as we speak. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a safe delivery of healthy puppies, and of course good health for cute lil Beanie! I like a spring flower theme, there's such a huge variety of names.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the hockey, Spring, cleaning and mostly the Royal themes! Royal wedding would be very unique and memorable for the year whereas hockey/spring/cleaning would happen in this season every year!

Paws crossed for safe and quick delivery! hugs and kisses to Beanie!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Back from the vet. She said Beanie looks and feels fine but didn't feel any pup knockin on the door to come out.Beanie headed straight for her pillow down stairs when we got home. Meanwhile, I think maybe the Royal theme sounds kinda neat. I will play with some of the themes everyone has suggested and see how far I can get. I should try to take a nap while Beanie is.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay here they come. 4 boys and 2 girls so far. Busy day I must say but Beanie is doing awesome!!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome news! Thinking good thoughts for Beanie!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

WooHoo, can't wait for puppy pictures and update on how mom is doing.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned a golf theme?


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats! Being a Brit I have to say go with the Royal Wedding theme... because, let's face it - there won't be many litters that can claim that theme. how often do we get a royal wedding? And to whet your appetite, check out this brilliant TMobile -Kate and William wedding video.

Phone | Kate and William Wedding


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I like the Royal Wedding idea as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Exciting news!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

A royal theme lends itself to so many names, some humorous, some embarrasing, some stately!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok we agreed on the theme, should it be the "Royal" or "Royal Wedding" theme? Like have Royal in the name? Beanie did fantastic! She just wipped those pups out. I had her in excellent condition. We have 5 boys and 5 girls. We maybe still could have 1 more, we will see. I am in the process of downloading some pics!


----------

